# Bebina wraps--Updated!



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

I'm looking at a Bebina woven wrap. Does anyone have any experience with them? Are they any good? Do they stay where they're tied? I've been having a hard time finding a woven that is both long enough (I need a 5.1 m) and in my price range. I'm really nervous about paying a lot for a wrap sight-unseen. TIA!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

What other wraps have you had, and what did you like/dislike about them?

I used to have a Bebina rainbow and really liked it. The weave was comparable to the Storchenweige "Inka" that I have, a good middle weight, sturdy and supportive but still relatively lightweight. The colors were very pretty. I ended up selling it because it was a shorter length than I needed, so if you can find one in the right length for you, I'd say go for it!


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
What other wraps have you had, and what did you like/dislike about them?

My entire wrap saga is summarized in "I desperately need a wrap that won't sag" (http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=739254), but the short answer is: secondhand UBW (too stretchy, baby sagged a LOT), free from friend WAHM-made Moby-like thing (was told it was a Moby, synthet-ick, stretchier than UBW). I'm really glad I didn't pay full price for either of them, and as bad as the UBW was, it made me realize that I could wrap. I have a 4.2-ish meter length of gauze that I've been practicing with and it's OK for short walks, but I'd like something more supportive/comfortable and longer for extended use. I have a mei tai that I for easy in/out, but really want to do wrapping for more even weight distribution and to prove my crunchiness to my anti-crunch inlaws







!

If the Bebina is high-quality, then I'm going to go for it, I think. I just don't want to spend my monthly fun-money allowance on something that is junk.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I've heard really good things about bebinas - good support, high quality, great price. Not junk. I don't have one, but I'm really considering getting one, just can't decide on the color. Good luck choosing!


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

Well, I bit the bullet and got a 5.1 meter Bebina. It arrived yesterday and I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! Thanks for ordering me to the German wovens! DS didn't wail when I tried him in it, it's not too hot, great instructions, and it stays where I tie it!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Just for the revival fun...hows the Bebina going? I just got a Rainbow Bebina myself and am astounded at how much thinner and maliable it is...compared to a Storch or a Indio.


----------



## BlissfulMommy (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone have an opinion on how would it be in hot weather?


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not the wrap mastah...but I have tried a Storch and an Indio and I can say this <bebina> is definetly the thinnest of the German wraps I've handled sofar.

On TBW someone else asked this Q and Vatanai's and Bebinas were mentioned as being great for warmer whether due to their thin feel (but are still very supportve)

Do go over to TBW becos there are many hardcore wrappers there that can answer almost any question you can ask!


----------

